# Rex and Sunny's attempt at a clutch !



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

I have given Rex and Sunny a nestbox . We have had a few mating's so far and they both go in the box together  I am hoping Sunny lay's some eggs just in time for spring . I am only doing 1 clutch with them this year to asses how they are as parent's . If they are sucessfull i will do 2 with them next year and no clutch with Shake and Moonpie


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> I am only doing 1 clutch with them this year to asses how they are as parent's


How are you going to prevent the inevitable double clutch?


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

I am not sure but i think if they babies fledge like Moonpie and Shakes babies have and get the box out before the lay i might be able to prevent it . If i don't prevent it tho then i will let them have 2


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Sunny and Rex have their first egg !!!! I missed it this morning cause it was a little buried under some bedding


----------



## carrielee76 (Nov 19, 2011)

Yay!!!!!! Thats cool. Cant wait to see pics


----------



## SuzieQueue (Mar 12, 2012)

congrats, keep us updated


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Sunny sat on the egg all night but Rex has yet to go relieve her this morning


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Some males wont...Bubbles runs out of the box, grabs a bite to eat, and runs right back in. Poor Fuzzy gets to sit on the eggs for all of like 5 seconds. So its not necessarily that he's not relieving her as much as she wont move! lol


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Sunny finally came out and ate and got some water then both went back in together


----------



## Storm (Aug 29, 2011)

Awww ! I'm so excited for you ! Is it their first clutch ever ?


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Yep neither have been parents before so they are first timers


----------



## Storm (Aug 29, 2011)

Oh that's wonderful news ! I'm so happy for you !  I hope they'll be great parents, they'll probably will be. They look so sweet to me !


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Only 1 egg from Sunny . They wouldn't stay on the egg after Sunny sitting on it all night so i pulled the egg and put it with Shake and Moonpie


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Also i pulled the nestbox , I will give them some more time to bond and mabey they can do things right then or i might need to wait a few months before trying again with them


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Sunny and Rex's egg doesn't look fertile today but i will check it again tommorow


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

You might consider pairing Rex with Moonpie and Shake with Sunny. This way the 2 experienced ones can guide the inexperienced so in the future they will know what to do.


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

The problem with Rex is he doesn't mate right , It is quite funny to watch him actually . He has only mated properly 1 time with sunny he tries alot but kind sucks at it lol


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Well once he gets that right...if Rex and Sunny can't raise a clutch you may cross-pair them.


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Ya , I am on the lookout for a whiteface cinnamon or a lutino/wf lutino female and though i might pair her up with Shake next season , And Rex will go with Moonpie


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Well the box is back up , Sunny has another egg in her belly and REX DID IT RIGHT TODAY  Their first egg is not fertile


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

But maybe the next ones will be...I would bet egg 2 might not be fertile either but the third should be. This happened to Cinnamon once, she got ahead of herself and started making eggs before her and Baby had even mated.


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

I hope so , I would love to have at least 1 baby from Rex and Sunny they have such great personalities and i would hope baby would have some of each


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Sunny and Rex's egg is here , It showed up this afternoon and hopefully she lays more and they are fertile


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

No egg this morning from Sunny but she seems to lay every 3 days instead of every 2


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Caught Rex peeking out of the box and thought it was too cute not to snap a pic enjoy


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

lol. how cute!


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Rex and Sunny's 2nd egg not fertile . Right now it doesn't look like she is going to lay anymore but hopefully she will lay a fertile one


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

I want her to lay a fertile one.


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Sunny should lay tommorow she has egg belly  Guess she is really weird with her laying not sure whats up with her she isn't egg bound


----------



## Storm (Aug 29, 2011)

Aww to bad it's not fertile. Hopefully number 3 is fertile !


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

No egg yet this morning but Sunny tends to lay later in the day so hopefully we have an egg today


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Sunny and Rex's egg is here , It also looks normal in size


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Can't wait to get an update for egg # 3 hoping it's fertile


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Rex and Sunny's egg is with Moonpie and Shake , Sunny and Rex aren't incubating the egg right and Sunny isn't laying anymore . I pulled the box down and will try next season with a different pairing . I am hoping to find a Lutino Male to pair with Sunny and Moonpie will pair with Rex .


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Keep us posted on egg crossing my fingers it's fertile


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

It is fertile ! I put the egg with Moonpie and Shake last night and it has incubated alot better and we have the start of veins


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Their egg is fertile , You can see the embryo . I am glad i made the decision to pull the egg and put it with Moonpie and Shake or this egg would have never made it since Sunny wasn't laying anymore and was only laying on it at night.


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Sunny and Rex's egg looks great it is still growing but Moonpie is sitting on it


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Rex and Sunny have 1 egg and the last egg of Shake and Moonpie's that they have abandoned , I will keep this thread updated since Rex and Sunny are nesting properly on both eggs . 
Shake and Moonpie's baby is now in the air cell baby should be here in the next 3 days. Rex and Sunny's egg is looking fantastic and its growing just like it should and movement can be seen , The egg should start to hatch in about 8-12 days


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Rex and Sunny's egg is doing really good drawdown has occured and we are waiting on pip marks , Little one should hatch in the next few days . Chance ,Shake and Moonpie's last baby is doing fantastic under the care of them , She had a nice full crop this morning and they are doing a superb job with fostering her


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Sunny laid another egg last night  Chance is doing fabulous and gaining weight alot quicker then Moonpie and Shakes first clutch , She only gained 1 gram yesterday but gained 3 today she weighs 12 grams now and is so adorable. Sunny and Rex's first egg hasn't hatched yet . Pictures as soon as Baby 1 for S and R arrives


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I was about to ask where our pictures were!!!


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

I have been really busy and haven't been feeling to great lately so i have been kinda lazy with pictures


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Rex and Sunny are doing a SUPERB job raising Chance . She weighs 21 grams at 6 days old she doubled her weigh from 13 grams yesterday almost and is growing quickly . Their 1st egg hasn't hatched yet but it should before the 26th . Sunny hasn't laid anymore eggs so they just have 2 in there now and i will know fertility on the second one most likely tommorow or tuesday


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Sunny and Rex's second egg is FERTILE !!!!!!! Baby 1 from them has pipped  I am so stoked right now


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Chance is doing great , weighs 35 grams and eyes are partially open with lots of pin feathers coming in . Right now it looks like Chance may not be a girl after all but its possible Chance is still female and a normal pearl . I wont know for a week or two more .Rex and Sunny's first egg is chirping and we hope to see the little one tommorow sometime crossing fingers for a little white fluffy


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Sunny and Rex's first baby EVER is here it is a yellow fuzzy with dark eyes he/she hatched within the last 30 minutes


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Here are Pics of the babies
Chance 8 days old 
















Sunny and Rex's very first baby ! First time parents for both of them !


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Sunny and Rex's first baby did not make it . Checked the box a few minutes ago and he was buried under Sunny with a empty crop .Not sure what happened in the last few hours the baby was fine when i went to sleep 
Also it looks like Chance is a Male normal grey . I will know better in a few days


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

hows the baby doing?


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Chance is doing great , He has alot of pin feathers now and looks great. The egg is devoloping nicely


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

right on great news


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Yes it is  He weighs 59 grams today and i can now confirm 100% He is a Male Normal Grey split pied with those neat yellow crest feathers like Page .


----------



## StellasMom (Feb 12, 2012)

Congrats! I have an egg due to hatch mothers day!! And 2 other fertile ones due to hatch a few days later


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Ya i have 1 more egg that should hatch in about 10 days


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Update on Chance pics coming tommorow ! He is doing so great he weighs 88 grams he is 15 days old today! Some of his feathers are starting to pop out of the pins . He is such a cutie pie. Sunny and Rex's egg is developing nicely it should start hatching this weekend with a baby mabey by next monday/tuesday


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Update on Chance and egg ! Chance is doing really good his feathers are coming out and he is peeking out of the box now . He weighs 98 grams !!! Sunny and Rex's egg is doing good ,draw down is happening no pip marks yet


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Sunny and Rex's egg was DIS today . I am not sure what happened but the weather has been really strange here going form hot to cold  Chance is doing great tho he is weighing 105 grams and tried to get out of the box yesterday and is almost fully feathered  I will update with pics when he fledges


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Its been awhile since i updated ! Chance is doing super well . He is perching and has great balance now . He is now fully feathered and is trying to fly . He weighs 92 grams and is 25 days old now . I will upload some new pics here soon


----------

